# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Установка системы на машину без видеокарты

## caprizs

Нужна помощь. Есть машина под сервер(MSI N8 Diamond, Атлон64 3000+ 512Mb HDD 320Gb, 500GB оба SATAII + 80Gb IDE(свободный раздел в 2.5GB) CD,DVD - IDE) Необходимо поставить систему, одна проблема нет видеокарты. Возможен вариант с установкой 80ки в другую машину, есть локалка как WI-FI так и Ethernet. 
http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hi...65578&clid=502 - о материнской карте
вариант с покупкой видюхи не предлагать))))

----------


## rumtab

Возможно я ошибаюсь, но разве даже если система будет стоять она запуститься при отсутствии видеокарты, все-таки я думаю ошибка и остановка.

----------


## Devil_InSide

> Возможно я ошибаюсь, но разве даже если система будет стоять она запуститься при отсутствии видеокарты, все-таки я думаю ошибка и остановка.


работать будет, если поставить dummy-драйвер для видюхи (xserver-xorg-video-dummy - X.Org X server -- dummy display driver ) 
загрузку материнки без видеокарты можно обеспечить в биосе.

----------


## rumtab

Не знал, нет ну до чего техника дошла :)

----------


## Devil_InSide

> Не знал, нет ну до чего техника дошла :)


ето при необходимости запущать иксовые приложения.
без иксов видеокарта не нужна и дров тоже не нужно.

зыЖ
хотя все равно непонятно, почему топикстартер не может взять видюху взаймы у знакомых.

----------


## Negor

а по ssh или telnet никак? Установщики не стартуют эти демоны?

----------


## Devil_InSide

> а по ssh или telnet никак? Установщики не стартуют эти демоны?


1. нет.
2. зачем ? установить на другой машине, почистить кеш udev, чтоб новая сетевуха встала как eth0 и запихать винт в сервер.

----------


## NAGor4ik

Извините что не в тему, но что надо в биосе отключить чтоб мать стартанула без видюхи?

----------

